# WARNING Why you get a prepurchase inspection



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

This is a video of Cool Blue Streak's engine as it came into my shop.
This boat was sea trailed, but it never had a prepurchase inspection.
These videos show the kinds of problems found in prepurchase insepections

Getting a prepurchase inspection for $150-200 can save you thousands or give you better bargaining power at purchase. it will let you know the problems you are facing if you should continue to want to buy the boat. These videos only cover the engine aspect and not the hull aspect.

The items dicussed are just what I found on visual inspection, and are not to be thought as a complete prepurchase inspection.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMBS6jmi6yE&list=UUtHVsRhFVCCMCv00OwKTk7A


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been 50/50 w/prepurchase inspections of the motors on sleds I have bought. The only time I had an issue is when I bought a sled at an auction. When I bought it, I bought it w/ the understanding I was paying fer the hull and if the motor ran, it was a bonus. This sled ended up having a bad brain although I ran it fer about a year with minimal issues!!! New $1600.00 but luckily they found a used w/ low hours fer half that.... 

My 1st sled I was ever going to buy had a prepurchase inspection and the motor ran fine, but they found the hull was ate up w/ carpenter ants so they told me the deck would be ate up and cost $$$. So not only did it take care of the motor but the whole sled! 

Fer sure ifin I was to buy a big sled with that kinda horses, I'd definitely do a prepurchase and ifin the owner wouldn't agree to it, RUN!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Definitely, definitely get a pre-purchase inspection. You will be time and money ahead because finding a good mechanic that will stand behind his work can be costly.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good info. thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Absolutely pay the money for a survey. I paid for one on my 2014 Sea Hunt. Most people dont realize that hull warranties are for only the first owner. Hull only Survey not the engine since it was under warranty and certified by a large Yammy dealership in Tampa. I have read many stories of $75k+ boats that have failed surveys and were basically totaled. This was a Top Tier boat that would not have helped the new owner but since the old owner was still techincally the owner they tore the boat apart and rebuilt the stringers.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

If the boat has twins is your price times two?
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------

